# [apache2] Perl in anderen Verzeichnissen



## derlippe (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Mein lokaler Webserver (Apache2/SuSE 10) ist momentan so eingestellt, dass Perl-Scripte in allen Verzeichnissen (also nicht nur in /cgi-bin/) ausgeführt werden können! Klappt wunderbar. Nun habe ich in meinem /public_html/- Verzeichnis einen symbolischen Link erstellt, welcher auf ein Verzeichnis außerhalb meines /public_html/ verweist und da funktioniert ein Perl-Script nun nicht mehr! Das eigenartige ist, dass reine HTML-Seiten und PHP-Scripte ohne Probleme angezeigt/ausgeführt werden!

In der httpd.conf sind folgende Einträge (für das Webverzeichnis):

```
...
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI
AllowOverride AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
...
```
... und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, heißt "FollowSymLinks" doch, dass diesen symbolischen Links gefolgt wird! (PHP klappt doch auch!)
Woran kann dies denn liegen? Fehlt etwas in der httpd.conf?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Tschau
derlippe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Oktober 2005)

error_log ? 

Probier' mal folgendes: 


```
<Directory "/path/to/your/symlink/dir">
  Options +ExecCGI
</Directory>
```


----------



## derlippe (19. Oktober 2005)

Danke für den Tip!
Leider funktioniert es trotzdem noch nicht :-(
Hatte auch versucht, für das "SymLink-Verzeichnis" die gleichen <Directory ...>-Einstellungen wie die von "public_html" zu verwenden, aber ohne Erfolg!
In der error_log findet sich folgende Zeile:
*
"... Premature end of script headers: test.pl ..."
*
Wobei ich mir einen Fehler im Script nicht vorstellen kann:
1. läuft das gleiche Script unter public_html wunderbar und
2. ist es ein sehr einfaches:

```
#! /usr/bin/perl -w

print "Content-type: text/html\n\n";
print "hallo erstmal\n";
```
Die Zugriffsrechte (755) der Datei stimmen auch ...


----------

